# Thoughts on this tractrix horn.



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

7" x 10" Horn Tweeter with 1" Titanium Compression Driver 90 279-106

Could this unit be useful in a mobile environment, with perhaps an upgraded driver?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

anything is useful, but crossover at 4Khz makes it hard to implement this.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

cajunner said:


> anything is useful, but crossover at 4Khz makes it hard to implement this.


I really want it for the horn only. I'd probably upgrade the driver.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Pyle sells a clone of the JBL progressive transition waveguide that measures pretty nice. (The JBL is the waveguide used in the Econowave.)









This waveguide is something different, but looks like it would be semi-easy to squeeze under the dash, particularly if you shaved an inch and a half off the top and the bottom.

The first waveguide is $15 at PE, and the other one is $21


----------

